# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ik stel mezelf ook even voor

## petitrebel

Dag allen ,

Ik ben Conny,26 j gehuwd en heb een zoon van 14 j.
Ik heb de aandoening Arnold Chiari en Syringomylie. Mijn hobby's zijn mijn 2 honden Cavalier King Charles scoobi en mijn bordercollie Lord en naar kleinschalige muziek optredens gaan, voornamelijk blues.
Ik heb me hier aangemaild om meerdere mensen te leren kennen met deze aandoening.

Greetzz,
Conny

----------

